# What's the worst you've seen done at a rodeo?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Just something to talk about. What is the worst thing you've seen done at a rodeo?
And to keep it safe let's not list names or photos, just say what you saw if you wish to comment here okay?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

To start off, the worst I saw was a couple years ago in tie down roping. I don't remember what happened, but this guy had a bad run and had to retry. He was so mad that instead of untying the calves legs, he just walked away holding the string, and dragged the calf until it came off. I mean, doing that flipped the calf to its other side and then dragged it


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

For what its worth, I think this is a dangerous topic. Why single out rodeo? It could easily focus on show jumping or hunter or heck I have seen some pretty bad things at 4 H shows. I think its a bit unfair to "target" rodeo as it gets a lot of bad press in part due to the origins of the sport. There are clearly a lot of pro rodeo (as in fans not professional rodeo cowboy association) members of this board. I would prepare for some not so nice comments from people who feel you are targeting their sport.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The worst I've seen at a rodeo was this guy selling sodas. You wouldn't BELIEVE the price! And it was hot & we needed to pay up or go thirsty! Cruel, he was...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

rookie said:


> For what its worth, I think this is a dangerous topic. Why single out rodeo? It could easily focus on show jumping or hunter or heck I have seen some pretty bad things at 4 H shows. I think its a bit unfair to "target" rodeo as it gets a lot of bad press in part due to the origins of the sport. There are clearly a lot of pro rodeo (as in fans not professional rodeo cowboy association) members of this board. I would prepare for some not so nice comments from people who feel you are targeting their sport.


Yeah. That's why i said no names or photos. And it's not to target them, it's just more something to talk about. I had something on my mind at the time and it had to do with rodeo, thats y i chose it. And no matter what topic people talk about there always ends up being something bad about it for some reason. I'm not intending to say anything like rodeo is bad, because I myself actually love rodeo.
My favourite sport to watch is bull riding, I love it more than football, even more than hockey. And I myself intend to compete in rodeo events one day.
If it helps then lets just change the topic to horsey stuff in general :/


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

bsms said:


> The worst I've seen at a rodeo was this guy selling sodas. You wouldn't BELIEVE the price! And it was hot & we needed to pay up or go thirsty! Cruel, he was...


Lol xD


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I saw a calf break a leg in the calf roping one time. He hobbled out of the arena on 3 legs. :-(


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

What irritates me the most though, although I have only seen in on the internet, is horse tripping. I hate the wild horse races too. :evil:


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The worst thing I saw at a rodeo was probably a gate sour horse throwing a fit. He backed in to 17 different cars, up an incline, and off the end of it. I don't remember what the thing was, but there was a concrete wall that held the dirt forming the incline, and concrete at the bottom. It was probably three feet high. I'm still surprised he didn't flip over when that happened.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I saw a cow (wild cow milking) turn to spin and run and snap her leg. Sounded like a branch breaking. She couldn't get up so they had to drag her out. Checked the pens a few minutes later and they'd already euthanized her. It was a shame, but at least they were quick about it.

Most of the injuries I see are to the humans, not the stock. Broken arms, ribs, sprains, concussions and getting squished or stomped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prunella1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I can remember years ago at a little rodeo in a small town that a man had a chain on a barrel racer to keep his head down, but, that seemed only to make it go up more. Poor horse, it already had a harsh bit in it's mouth.


----------



## Prunella1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> I saw a cow (wild cow milking) turn to spin and run and snap her leg. Sounded like a branch breaking. She couldn't get up so they had to drag her out. Checked the pens a few minutes later and they'd already euthanized her. It was a shame, but at least they were quick about it.
> 
> Most of the injuries I see are to the humans, not the stock. Broken arms, ribs, sprains, concussions and getting squished or stomped.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I agree, most of the bad stuff ends up happening to the humans....they are either very brave or very crazy to do some of the stuff at rodeos. :shock:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw a guy who was clearly far too big for the steer he'd been matched with in the steer wrestling. He snapped its neck. It got up eventually and ran out with a floppy neck, there was a vet there, so I would hope it met its end quickly.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Saw a guy who was clearly far too big for the steer he'd been matched with in the steer wrestling. He snapped its neck. It got up eventually and ran out with a floppy neck, there was a vet there, so I would hope it met its end quickly.


Oooooooh that's horrible :/


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Unfortunately these kinds of things happen...Everywhere, in every sport.

I watched a guy get stomped into paralysis by a bull a couple years ago. It was terrible. It was a good ride but he fell off and the bull just went at him before the bull fighters could get in there, and by the time they got the bull off it was too late. He's in a wheelchair now.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Worst I've seen at a rodeo was a bronc that sliced a nice chunk of skin off the front of his face in the chute. It was just hanging off. They let him out straight away and herded him out of the arena. Dunno what happened to him after that.

Not rodeo, but still a similar event - at team penning, a steer broke its back, or at least that's what it looked like. Its back end just wouldn't comply. The worst part was that they hauled it back into one of the pens and left it there struggling to get up until the end of the event, at which point I don't know what happened. Makes some sense though since there were a lot of kids there and no vet. Whatever they would have done to it wouldn't have been pretty, let alone something they'd want kids seeing.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

AlexS said:


> Saw a guy who was clearly far too big for the steer he'd been matched with in the steer wrestling. He snapped its neck. It got up eventually and ran out with a floppy neck, there was a vet there, so I would hope it met its end quickly.


 physiologically impossible! If the steer truly had its neck snapped, he would have ,at the very least, been paralyzed below the break, if not outright killed and unable to run anywhere.... head flopping or not.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

6gun Kid said:


> physiologically impossible! If the steer truly had its neck snapped, he would have ,at the very least, been paralyzed below the break, if not outright killed and unable to run anywhere.... head flopping or not.


This was kind of what I was thinking....Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> physiologically impossible! If the steer truly had its neck snapped, he would have ,at the very least, been paralyzed below the break, if not outright killed and unable to run anywhere.... head flopping or not.


Doesn't that depend on where it snapped? 

Full details, huge guy, 350lbs range. My husband is 300lbs so I have a basis for it. Smallest steer, really little guy matched with the biggest rider. Immediately I am saying this is a bad match, biggest guy with the smallest steer. 

Guy drops off his horse onto the steer, wrestles for a while with the steers head going back and forth, it's harsher than the other wrestles. He yanks the steer and it flops. It stays down for a long time, the event stops, people come out into the arena and the steer is still down. I am alternating between looking and not looking, then the steer gets up, it's face is flopped right around to its shoulder and it runs off and out, face stayed off to it's shoulder area. 

So as you weren't there, and appear to be calling me a liar, you tell me what happened.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I am not calling you a liar, I am stating quite simply what you said is not physiologically possible. I don't doubt the steer suffered some sort of injury but a "snapped" neck (which I take to mean as broken) would have left the steer unable to walk at the very least and dead at the very most. Any break in the neck area, would have rendered nerve impulse travel below the neck impossible, where all 4 feet,and not too forget vital organs are located. simple Anantomy and Physiology


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Easy Alex, no one is calling you a liar, no need to jump on us.

I'm just saying I have never seen an animal of any sort snap its neck and get up and walk away.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ok. I don't know that it broke it's neck, but something was very wrong. 

However if you look up broken necks, paralysis would appear to depend on where the break happens. 

I am not terribly interested in debating that, as I am not a vet, and I didn't have an x ray machine there, but the steer was very hurt, seriously hurt, enough to put it to sleep if it was your animal.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The absolute worst I've seen done at a rodeo? That's easy! An older chunky gal wearing booty shorts with saggy butt cheeks hanging out the back end, cowboy boots, a pink straw cowboy hat and a tank top with no bra that you could easily distinguish her nipple rings through, dancing to some country song at the beer gardens. Right there, that's the worst!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

AlexS said:


> ok. I don't know that it broke it's neck, but something was very wrong.


 of that I have no doubt


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

waresbear said:


> The absolute worst I've seen done at a rodeo? That's easy! An older chunky gal wearing booty shorts with saggy butt cheeks hanging out the back end, cowboy boots, a pink straw cowboy hat and a tank top with no bra that you could easily distinguish her nipple rings through, dancing to some country song at the beer gardens. Right there, that's the worst!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That's no way to talk about my ex-wife!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> of that I have no doubt


Apologies for over reacting, you seem reasonable.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> The absolute worst I've seen done at a rodeo? That's easy! An older chunky gal wearing booty shorts with saggy butt cheeks hanging out the back end, cowboy boots, a pink straw cowboy hat and a tank top with no bra that you could easily distinguish her nipple rings through, dancing to some country song at the beer gardens. Right there, that's the worst!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
^^^ This!

I was trying to think of how to describe the skank-wear of some of the audience! And it's not just offensive clothing on the middle-aged and older folks. Holy smokes! Some of the buckle bunnies... Their mamas need to be slapped!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've never wrestled a steer. However, many years ago, I wrestled a 70 lb doe. She was tame and used by the Division of Wildlife for deer feeding studies. Some *** shot her up with a BB gun while she was in her pen, and I needed to put salve on her face. Her 70 lbs against my 170...and she tossed me around like a rag doll! By the time I got some salve somewhere on her front end, she had broken my sunglasses, stomped me a half dozen times, and I had bruises from my neck to my ankle. Just saying that a size mis-match between human and beast may not mean a whole lot.

About the only saving grace was that there was no one around to watch this little doe practice her jujitsu on me... When I got home, I told folks I had slid down a mountainside. Everyone believed me.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I hate rodeos. They do calf roping near here. The one time I went the poor calves were skinny and had bloody legs with rope burns. I've burned my hands on the lead rope, but never enough to draw blood and it hurts! 

They also do a wild horse race near here. I hate it! I always wonder what will happen to those horses after that. If anyone tries to train them they are going to have one hell of a traumatized horse on their hands! 

The only thing I think is okay is team penning and sorting. The bull riding is okay because I figure the riders are more likely to get hurt than the animals. 

I don't like most cowboys. I've met too many wife beaters, men who talk down to women, and people who's idea of training is to beat their horse into submission. For every nice cowboy I've met, I've probably met 10 that I would be happy never seeing again. Sometimes I think the only decent horsemen around here are either farriers, vets, or really old men.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

horse tripping . nuf said


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

4horses said:


> I hate rodeos. They do calf roping near here. The one time I went the poor calves were skinny and had bloody legs with rope burns. I've burned my hands on the lead rope, but never enough to draw blood and it hurts!
> 
> They also do a wild horse race near here. I hate it! I always wonder what will happen to those horses after that. If anyone tries to train them they are going to have one hell of a traumatized horse on their hands!
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but please do not form an opinion on all rodeos from the only one you've been to.


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

I do not like rodeos, at all. Everyone can have their own opinion, but there's mine. I'd put a stop to a lot of the events if I could.
So, I haven't watched, participated in or even wanted to talk about Rodeos in years.

The last thing I watched was team roping. One looped the calf's neck, the other a hind leg. They pulled, something snapped/popped loudly, the calf bawled and it just couldn't get back up. They laughed about it.
So, I gave up any association with them after that.

~~
Also, I know full well that not all rodeos are the same. There are some that treat their animals very well and some with good hearted participants, but I've seen far fewer of those.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The worst Ive seen at rodeo;

Accident- My friend Hoss(totally his actual name, *******? haha) was bull riding when his rope slipped and he ended up under the bull. It stepped on his face, ripping his lower jaw nearly off and taking out half of his teeth. He had to have it wired closed.

General- At our local shows the worst thing I see are the barrel racers(usually teens). Overbitted, run plum crazy, arena sour, gate sour, and whipped and kicked like it is going out of style.

One of the worst I saw was a novice teenager with an appy mare that was completely run nuts and sour. She blasted through barrels one and two and instead of rounding the third barrel, she freight trained into the fence. The girl was slung into the fence but not unsaddled. She commenced to cracking the horse over the head and neck with her scatbat and hands until the horse reared back on her and she finally came off. The officials left their box and grabbed the horse and called the girls parents to come gather both their child and the poor horse. I wanted to beat her myself.

PastureSongs- 
Ive never been to a rodeo where the livestock were treated poorly. As far as care the bucking horses have always been in good weight, with good feet, and no injuries. The bulls, steers, and calves all fat, sassy and generally healthy. There are always vets on hand to check the stock as they go through the chutes and the calves and steers before the return to their pen after a run. Livestock are expensive, especially good rodeo stock. Their care is usually a serious issue. That said, accidents do happen and they are unfortunate. Every organization or event has its bad apples. But those are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

stevenson said:


> horse tripping . nuf said


Id just like to say that this is NOT an event that happens at 99.9% Ameircan rodeos. It is a Mexican practice and quite barbaric right up there with dog, bull, and cock fighting.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with "horse tripping" and do not believe I wish to become such! As for rodeos, I've been to quite a few in my day...growing up in AZ it's fairly cultural (we even have "rodeo beak" here for the kids in school in the spring, in addition to spring break!)...

The worst thing I can recall seeing I had to see VERY UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL. My BF at the time was a paramedic and he signed up to do a lot of the "standby's" (the EMS on-scene providers for sporting events) so he could enjoy the show, get paid, and often get some good traumas out of the deal (EMS workers consider traumas "good" in the sense that they get to brush up on their skill set and learn from the experience, not because people are getting harmed, of course!!)...anyhow...to make a long story short (er), a bull rider was gored through the TESTICLE and as a result, the entire, um, testicular "sac" was ripped open and he lost the testicle to that horn (the rack tips were obviously not sawed off of these bulls) and since I, as the GF, was doing a "ride-along" with their unit that night, I was in the rig as the guys transported the unfortunate cowboy to the closest ER "code three" (lights/sirens) & that poor dude literally SCREAMED HIS LUNGS OUT UNTIL HE WAS HOARSE the whole way, even after the IV was in and he received 10 mg morphine IV over the twenty minute transport. He also bleed like a, well, stuck 'cowboy'(?) Ha...very poor taste joke at the end...apologies.

The creepy part was the fellow bullrider who had to pull his buddy's testicle and shredded sac pieces from the horn if the bull where it continued "dangling"!

My BF followed up and actually visited the dude, just to see that he was alright. He did have reconstructive surgery and they sutured the remaining sac back around around the remaining testicle.

The rider was quite lucky actually. If the bull had gored him just a little to one side or the other, he would likely have had his femoral artery severed and bled out in seconds, literally. That or an abdominal puncture, leaving him with peritonitis, or missing part of his gut long term and possibly even with a temporary colostomy! A dude can live with only one testicle, but bit without any blood, and not with a horrid abdominal infection from the contents of the bowel spilling into the abdomen (peritonitis)...he was lucky overall, thus!!

Sorry for my über-grody story! ;0)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Back2Horseback, your story reminded me of something similar that happened at a women's ranch rodeo a couple years back.

One of our events required us to rope a steer(no heeling) mugg him down and "brand" him with a paint iron. Another team drew a bad steer, he came out with his head up and his tail curled over his back. Just waspy mad before he got roped. One girl roped him and the other girls baled off their horses to get him mugged and tailed down. He seen the girl who was going to mugg him, he ran up the rope and hooked her. 
The EMTs took a look at her and that steer had actually hooked her in the baby maker.:shock::shock::shock: But she got tough, pounded a couple of Coors Lights and some Advil and finished the rodeo. That was our second event and we had three more to go. Seen her the next morning in the elevator of the hotel and asked how she was doing, she replied that her hubby was "on his own for awhile":wink: tee-he, rightfully so...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

rookie said:


> For what its worth, I think this is a dangerous topic.


That's right. We can't talk about abuse in any sport because it might offend people who like that sport.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ After these last two stories, I think I'll curl up in a fetal position and suck my thumb...:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

bsms said:


> ^^ After these last two stories, I think I'll curl up in a fetal position and suck my thumb...:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :wink:


Just to send you into spasmodic shaking BSMS, at a rugby game in NZ a player was tackled and dislocated his leg....the EMT put the leg back in and the player started screeching so loud that everyone started looking at the sideline where he was......one of his testicles had entered the socket hole for his femur (I think that's the name for it - the thigh bone) and when the EMTs put the leg back in it crushed his testicle....apparantly he screamed so loud he broke vocal chords.


Sweet dreams!! Lol!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That is awesome!! Sucks for him, but that is a one in a million thing right there!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

OK. Now I'm going to my happy place and...uh-oh. At 55, I've forgotten where my happy place is! But I know it doesn't involve rugby, bull riding and testicles being crushed, ripped, or removed!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh lordy, this pizza I'm eating is suddenly not very appetizing anymore.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

All I can say to some of these stories is just... Wow!!!!! I almost completely lost my appetite...
And I'd also like to thank everyone for not arguing/disagreeing


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Honeysuga said:


> Id just like to say that this is NOT an event that happens at 99.9% Ameircan rodeos. It is a Mexican practice and quite barbaric right up there with dog, bull, and cock fighting.


Did not state it was common. Stated it was the worst i had seen. It is illegal here.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The worst 'rodeo' events I've seen weren't actually at the rodeo...they were with some cowboys who were practicing for a rodeo. They had a couple of jersey and other scrawny calves that looked pneumonia stricken and very lethargic, probably 2-3 months old and definitely bottle babies, running them through the chutes 7-8 times each to be roped and tossed before they'd collapse and just refuse to move again. They were using an electric cattle prod to get them up, into the chute, and zapping them and LEAVING IT ON THEIR RUMPS for 4-5 seconds before opening the gate to "scare them good" and get the poor exhausted critters to run again. Horse was being run hard too, and was breathing like he'd been running a marathon at breakneck speed. I had originally volunteered to come out to help them and be their gate girl, but as soon as they started zapping those babies and dragging them back into the chute I left without a word. I don't think I've ever been so disgusted in my life. Don't know how long those babies lived, but I doubt long.

Actual rodeo events at the ground though? Minus freak accidents I've never seen actual abuse of the animals. Most of them have a decent life, honestly.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never actually seen anything bad happen to the animals at all the rodeos I've been to.

The worst I've seen is when my family decided to all get beat up one night in my uncles rodeo he put on. First during the saddle bronc riding after the rider had already came off, my uncle was one of the pick up men trying to catch the horse. Well when the bronc ran past him the stirrup on its saddle caught his spur and just twisted his leg. It ended up broke in 3 places and needed pins and a metal rod put in it. My mom had the bright idea she wanted to ride a bull just once, she's rode horses her whole life. My uncle owned the bull she was to ride, he never had turned back on a rider and didn't buck hard. He turned back that night, he was bucking over top of her. My other uncle who was bull fighting ( if you don't know they protect the riders) that night got in the middle of it trying to help. She ended up with a busted finger, completely split apart from being stepped on. And he had some badly bruised ribs possibly a few broken. All happened in the same night, we all got to spend the night at the hospital.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

When I was like 8 I went to a rodeo and I can't remember how, but a horse was running around the arena and he tripped or got caught on something and flipped forward and broke his back or neck or something and was making an awful noise and the vet ran out and uthenized him right there loaded his lifeless body on a truck and then left. It scarred me for a long time and I didn't attend rodeos for years...Now that I look back on it, I'm just glad the guy on the horse wasnt crushed or hurt because he bailed off the saddle just in time. Like I said, I was young and don't remember all the details, but it was awful and I clearly remember that poor horse. I love rodeos, and in any horse event, there are freak accidents that happen, look at Hickstead (that was really sad too  ) I just hope I never see something like that again.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I have only been to one rodeo. Never went back.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

CowChick- There isn't anything anyone is going to tell me that will make me go back to another rodeo. Sure there are rodeos that don't do that sort of thing, or maybe they are just better at hiding the injured animals in the back. I took pictures of the calves at the last one for proof of how disregardful they were to the animals. This was a rodeo done by a university- I won't name it, but still rather disgusting. The other rodeos around here are small things, and as such are not well regulated. 

I consider branding to be abusive as well. Sure everyone considers it a necessary evil, but I would love to see anyone who does it accidentally brand themselves and see how long it takes before they are asking for pain pills! To inflict pain on any animal (or person) is abuse, especially when you could have vet numb the area, if you absolutely have to brand (or give pain meds). The same as castrating without using pain meds... Even rapists and murderers get better treatment than animals. 

People always find a justification for what they do... It is okay because they are livestock. It is okay to abuse others to make a profit. It is okay because they are less intelligent. Just as it was okay for the way Plantation owners used to beat and brand their slaves. 

I get tired of cleaning up the mess, when those abused horses need a home after being bronco bucked, and no one wants them... There isn't any demand for a bronco (unless it is a lucky one at the national level) so when they are no longer wanted they are trashed. 

There are a lot of things I don't agree with in the horse industry, but one of my biggest dislikes is the old cowboy "breaker" mentality. Rodeos just seem to draw out that type. Maybe it is just around here, but the good cowboys who actually care about their animals (and treat their horses and women decently) are a rare find.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It is very important to know the difference between things like ranch rodeos, PRCA rodeos, mexican rodeos, etc.

PRCA and Ranch rodeos and the like are a joy to watch, the animals are treated well, and are just a ton of fun. 

But don't let me talk about mexican rodeos.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

At the bull riding finals in Vegas a drunk behind me spilled a beer down my neck.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That sucks!!^^ hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds more like a pulled muscle or tendon.(the floppy necked steer) cows are hardy animals, it takes more than a fat cowboy or a rope jerk to hurt them. But accidents do happen and usually the animals are vetted if warranted or euthanized in a humane way.

And just saying. I know quite a few stock contractors. Tons of bucking horses end their bucking careers quick because they justvdont buck anymore. Most become trail horses or pasture pets... Just saying. Very few end up broken down and abused. Just a little education. Most bucking horses arent scared little ponehs being beat up in an arena. Most are chosen for their athleticism and physical stature and worked and trained to buck well. This ensures a good ride for the cowboys, a long career which means a lot of money for the contractor, and a good show for viewers. Bulls and steers are the same. Why do you think most steers run in a straight line? A lot of work and money goes into rodeo stock. It would make no sense to hurt or neglect them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bucking horses work on average only five minutes a year.

That's another thought.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> physiologically impossible! If the steer truly had its neck snapped, he would have ,at the very least, been paralyzed below the break, if not outright killed and unable to run anywhere.... head flopping or not.


I'm late, but just on this topic - What causes the paralysis is damage to the spinal cord. How do I know this? Because my cousin recently broke one and fractured 5 of the bones in his neck. And he didn't even know until his neck hurt the next day. He was lucky that the spinal cord wasn't injured. So no, it's not impossible, but it is a darn miracle. My entire family were dreading the fact that he could be in a wheelchair for the rest of his life, but 4 months on and he's not even in a neck brace, though he has to be veeeeery careful about doing anything for the next 6 months or so.

As for the argument of it being unlikely that the man could have broken the steers neck... The aforementioned cousin broke his by diving into a swag (erm, Aussie camp bed is the other term, I guess!), and his head snapped backwards. It doesn't take much.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

While I suppose a steer could be injured and even seriously, it is more likely that it was a soft tissue injury.

Here's a fairly good drawing of the cervical spine of a cow. But, it doesn't show the extensive ligamentous support in the area. While I'm not a competitive roper, there is a reason that stockmen/ranchers rope that area. The cervical spine of a bovine is better protected than that of us very fragile humans. 

Cows Anatomy Diagram - Cow's Anatomy Diagrams


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a question.. Arent GOOD bucking horses.. very expensive>> therefore would be taken care of VERYWELL?? I know a friend of my dads.. had a friend lol.. that would use his own roping geldings as bucking horses.. and then go out and ride them?? HAVE NOT A CLUE how?? but yeah? I think the worst IVE seen is when a bull rider got hurt... but the worst I can think of... HORSE TRIPPING.. no doubt..


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Walmart shoppers walking around eye-balling everything like is was price matched.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

A break to the neck won't always kill an animal. There's a horse in the UK with a neck so broken it protrudes at a severe angle and she can't lift her head, but she's alive. I've also seen a picture of a giraffe with a similar break. His neck was twisted out to the side, obviously broken and distorted, but he was alive.

I don't need to go to a rodeo to see bad horsemanship, I just wait for the local fair. I swear... I used to enjoy it when I was a kid. Then I showed there once and it really opened my eyes. I could tell you many, many stories.

I've been to a couple big name rodeos and I don't remember anything bad happening. Livestock is expensive, especially the good ones. You don't want it ruined in one event so they try to keep them happy and healthy. I've done pick ups for some lower grade rodeos and never saw anything bad. I'm guessing the ones without much regulations who host unskilled parties get the most injuries.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We had an 'old' bucking horse gelding - Chiquoline - for a while...he was registered, sturdy, and quite the looker. He was 15 and had been bucking for quite a few years, was starting to loose his fire, so they retired him. We broke him out like your average untrained horse and it didn't take long at all. No bucking strap meant he wasn't doing his rodeo job, which meant he wasn't had no intentions of making more work for himself and bucking. I don't think he ever tried to toss any of us, and he made a phenominal trail guide horse and even participated in a few parades. We sold him on to a family that needed a husband safe horse, and as far as I know he met their needs just fine. I don't know how long he stayed sound, but the entire time that we had him (1 1/2 years I think?) he was just find. 

So no, I don't believe that all bucking horses are trashed after they're done.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I rode a retired bucking horse in Texas named Cowboy. Never had any problem with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

4horses said:


> CowChick- There isn't anything anyone is going to tell me that will make me go back to another rodeo. Sure there are rodeos that don't do that sort of thing, or maybe they are just better at hiding the injured animals in the back. I took pictures of the calves at the last one for proof of how disregardful they were to the animals. This was a rodeo done by a university- I won't name it, but still rather disgusting. The other rodeos around here are small things, and as such are not well regulated.
> 
> *I am not trying to convince you to go to another rodeo, either you enjoy them or you don't. But you can not base your opinion on ALL other rodeos if that was the only one you have been to.*
> 
> ...


*To classify all cowboys as horse and women beaters is pretty narrow minded don't you think? My husband does not beat or talk down to me. Nor does he beat our horses, livestock or dogs. I do think he is a rare find but not because he was the only cowboy that didn't beat the snot out of me. My friends are not beaten either. Beating a women or abusing livestock is never okay regardless of lifestyle! Sure their will always be women beaters and animal abusers but it isn't just cowboys that do it. *
*If you don't take care of your spouse or livestock they don't take care of you. *


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I have a friend that works for a stock contractor that has had animals in the NFR. Those animals are treated extremely well. Bucking horses either go on as riding horses, breeding horses, or just get to live out their days in a pasture once their careers are over. They get the best hay/feed/vet/farrier care that money can buy, and they are all healthy. I don't know how other places do things, but this place is a class act, all the way.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I was at my first rodeo and had never seen any rough stock events live. I think it was saddle bronc. The first horse that came out had this massive chunk of skin that was cut and dangling off her side. It was probably a 12x12 flap. I don't know what happened but I think there must have been something sharp in the chute that cut her. I was 10 at the time and totally freaked out like they did that to every horse.

People might figure out what this never rodeo is because its a unique event. I was watching the women's bareback race. Its where native american women just race around the track bareback. Anyway once there finished the race no one could get their horses stopped. One girl had fallen off during the race so her horse was running loose. That horse hit another horse and rider head on at full speed. Some guy go trampled trying to stop a horse. One of the horses looked like it broke a leg but I talked to the owner and she said the horse has recover and is fine. But it looked BAD. I think 2 people go taken to the ER.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

On another note, I know a man who has raised bucking bulls for years. He puts them in rodeos and hauls them to bucking futurities. Those bulls are probably taken better care of then most show horses. He told us last week he spends about $6 a day on supplements for his competion bulls O.O he's got 12 right now. And to see them they are well muscled athletes ready to go, all of them are shiney coated and healthy looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont go to many rodeos or really any events, Since I manly trail ride..

There are unfortunate accidents that happen in all sports but I find wild horse races and horse tripping cruel and unnecessary. I do not find it all a sport.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Which brings me back to the "Prca" vs. "Ranch" vs "Mexican" rodeo...


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> ^ Which brings me back to the "Prca" vs. "Ranch" vs "Mexican" rodeo...


Yep its so true, it is not the "nice rodeos" where you will see that done but I think there should be more done to try to prevent or stop them from doing it.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

My 2 grandfathers, father, uncle, 2 cousins and my own brother are all cowboys. None of them have ever hit a woman. They would shoot themselves in the foot before they ever abused an animal or their wife & kids. They were taught respect and honesty. 
On the other hand, I know a 76 year old "man" who worked for an insurance company all of his career and he beats his wife almost daily. 
*sigh*
Anyway...My grandfather and dad held rodeos all the time on our property and they never treated livestock poorly. I can't remember any accidents happening, either. The only potentially dangerous thing that happened was a very sneaky, very clever horse who would untie himself from the trailer. He would also go around untying other horses around him. It was funny, but very dangerous. Luckily, no one got hurt. 
There was a man who came to the rodeos my family hosted and he had a horse that he could enter in the saddle bronc competition, then let his wife run him in the barrel race the same night. He was a great, well-mannered horse for as long as we knew him. 
I think the last time I saw someone get hurt wasn't at a rodeo, but it was at a playday. Some woman had a 7 year old girl on a finished barrel horse and she was strapped in with velcro. The horse stumbled and went down. He got up, then continued to run the pattern. Even though the little girl was strapped in, her upper body was flopping around everywhere. Since she had no control of the horse, he just kept on running and wouldn't stop even when he got to the gates. 3 men stopped the horse and got the little girl off of him. She broke her pinkie finger in the process, though I'm not sure how. Her parents are just lucky that the injuries weren't worse.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> ^ Which brings me back to the "Prca" vs. "Ranch" vs "Mexican" rodeo...


I fricking love ranch rodeos!!!!! They do a couple a year down the road from us. 

My all time favorite run is when ya gotta ride four horses and riders into then out of a trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if any of you have seen her on here, but in other threads I have posted pics of a beautiful palomino QH mare I had. Guess what she used to be? A bronc horse.
I agree not all of them come out bad, some come out of it real well. She probably only did it for a couple years since we got her when she was 6, and she had a foal at 2 or 3yrs old...
But although she came out of it physically fine, this horse who was naturally timid of everything new, had mental scars from it. The first night we had her she busted through our electric fence, and LUCKILY a farm a few fields over saw her and caught her. It took us probably at least a month to let us walk up to her without running off.
And I could put a rope (like a lasso) around her girth fine, but the moment there was a cinch on her girth, she automatically went into a bucking fit. And she could really buck too :/


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I figure a few will have to be worked with more than others. Some horses are more sensitive. But shes fine now?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Honeysuga said:


> I figure a few will have to be worked with more than others. Some horses are more sensitive. But shes fine now?


Yeah.... I think physically she's the kinda bucking horse you want, but not mentally... She's VERY sensitive.
And we don't have her anymore, but last I heard she is.. I hope she still is. I've actually been trying to find her to see how she is now :/


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I am a cowboy, 3rd generation. Not only am I cowboy I am a former bronc rider. I dont hit women, or horses, or dogs. Hell I dont even step on spiders, My grandad and uncles never laid a hand on their wives or stock either. When i read the headline, I cam onto this thread expecting to be offended by reading post after post of rodeo bashing. Instead I got a few chuckles, a few OMG;s , and at least one gasp of horror. In fact the only thing I found offensive, is your narrow minded classification of a group of people and a lifestyle that you admitted you know little about. I dont know who hurt you so badly, that this is your visceral reaction. Get some therapy lady. you have some deep seated issues.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> I am a cowboy, 3rd generation. Not only am I cowboy I am a former bronc rider. I dont hit women, or horses, or dogs. Hell I dont even step on spiders, My grandad and uncles never laid a hand on their wives or stock either. When i read the headline, I cam onto this thread expecting to be offended by reading post after post of rodeo bashing. Instead I got a few chuckles, a few OMG;s , and at least one gasp of horror. In fact the only thing I found offensive, is your narrow minded classification of a group of people and a lifestyle that you admitted you know little about. I dont know who hurt you so badly, that this is your visceral reaction. Get some therapy lady. you have some deep seated issues.


I'm glad you got some chuckles out of this 
And actually I'm glad that nobody's bashing rodeo on here. Yes sometimes things happen, but for the most part, just like in anything else, people try to keep everyone safe.
Personally me myself, as I've stated before I love rodeo, and my most favourite sport to watch is Bull Riding


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oh, that reminds me. I have another friend who used to be a bronc rider. He actually won CFD back in the 70s. His way with every animal I've ever seen him interact with is one of the most gentle I've ever witnessed. I love riding with him, because I always learn something new.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

6gun Kid said:


> I am a cowboy, 3rd generation. Not only am I cowboy I am a former bronc rider. I dont hit women, or horses, or dogs. Hell I dont even step on spiders, My grandad and uncles never laid a hand on their wives or stock either. When i read the headline, I cam onto this thread expecting to be offended by reading post after post of rodeo bashing. Instead I got a few chuckles, a few OMG;s , and at least one gasp of horror. In fact the only thing I found offensive, is your narrow minded classification of a group of people and a lifestyle that you admitted you know little about. I dont know who hurt you so badly, that this is your visceral reaction. Get some therapy lady. you have some deep seated issues.


Wish there was more guys like you where I lived!

I might be looking in the wrong spot though...Don't often see many men at my barrel races!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

On the ex-bronc note-

Where I go trail riding, all the horses are rather docile, though there are a few with a bit of fire. A couple years back they brought in a new horse, and absolutely stunning paint, a real sweetheart. When I found out he was an ex-bronc, I was stunned. Apparently he's an angel to ride, unless you touch his flanks whilst on his back, in which case he'll throw in a few bucks. But for a 'wild bronco' to become a calm trail horse... that's a sign that rodeos don't mistreat their animals (or most of them, at least).


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Wish there was more guys like you where I lived!
> 
> I might be looking in the wrong spot though...Don't often see many men at my barrel races!


 And why I don't miss a barrel race! Shhh don't tell my wife. Crap, I just did. Ehh she's always there too. Lol. 
Our boy wants nothing to do with shows, even had his own mount. I'm worried... Lol he's 14 and, well ya know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Phly said:


> And why I don't miss a barrel race! Shhh don't tell my wife. Crap, I just did. Ehh she's always there too. Lol.
> Our boy wants nothing to do with shows, even had his own mount. I'm worried... Lol he's 14 and, well ya know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! Yeah I get a ton of brothers who don't know the tail end of a horse from the front, and then of course the husbands and boyfriends who are ineligible :lol: 

I'm teaching two boys now by their parents request, only they hate it. Worst attitude ever. Can't force it I suppose if it's not their thing...I certainly wish they'd at least suck it up and deal with it while I'm there, as it's not MY fault. I'm just the hired hand!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Phly, kids either have the want or dont. Dont force him. You may end up having to buy video games instead of ropes and rosin...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Honeysuga said:


> Phly, kids either have the want or dont. Dont force him. You may end up having to buy video games instead of ropes and rosin...


****! I was hinting around to the fact that 14yo boys typically like girls, and girls are abundant and typically outnumber boys 20/1. 

Heck, Ida been in heaven!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

4horses said:


> CowChick- There isn't anything anyone is going to tell me that will make me go back to another rodeo. Sure there are rodeos that don't do that sort of thing, or maybe they are just better at hiding the injured animals in the back. I took pictures of the calves at the last one for proof of how disregardful they were to the animals. This was a rodeo done by a university- I won't name it, but still rather disgusting. The other rodeos around here are small things, and as such are not well regulated.
> 
> I consider branding to be abusive as well. Sure everyone considers it a necessary evil, but I would love to see anyone who does it accidentally brand themselves and see how long it takes before they are asking for pain pills! To inflict pain on any animal (or person) is abuse, especially when you could have vet numb the area, if you absolutely have to brand (or give pain meds). The same as castrating without using pain meds... Even rapists and murderers get better treatment than animals.
> 
> ...


 
Do you read this crap before you post it? Just wondering.
First of all if you think cowboys beat women or are cruel to animals, you have not met any real cowboys. A real cowboy has very traditional values when it comes to respect, and fair treatment. I would know, I'm married to one and I find your posts very offensive.

As for your cowboy "breaker"...again you have no idea what you're talking about. Yes there are some idiots that pile people on horses until they quit bucking, but those are not cowboys those are...um..a word that is not acceptable to use.

Branding is necessary to identify stock. It's also theft deterrent. There are many ways to brand that are not painful to the animal. Do you not worm either? afraid it hurts the worms? 

Bucking stock are bred and trained to buck, they enjoy it. It's not a bunch of ******** that jump on unbroken horses. They work about 10 minutes a year and eat the rest of the time.

I would suggest either to avoid shooting your mouth off about things you know nothing about OR learn the truth.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Phly- Ohhh, totally blonded out on that one...dang highlights....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm teaching two boys now by their parents request, only they hate it. Worst attitude ever. Can't force it I suppose if it's not their thing...I certainly wish they'd at least suck it up and deal with it while I'm there, as it's not MY fault. I'm just the hired hand!


The foster parent in me says that a bad attitude gets a correction. Talk to the parents, and see if they can muck stalls for the next lesson. See how they will appreciate it next lesson. 

Next time bad attitude, then they muck stalls and move grain bags. Then add in hauling hay, make it worse each time. 

But of course the parents have to be ok with this, most are, I think.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Just to send you into spasmodic shaking BSMS, at a rugby game in NZ a player was tackled and dislocated his leg....the EMT put the leg back in and the player started screeching so loud that everyone started looking at the sideline where he was......one of his testicles had entered the socket hole for his femur (I think that's the name for it - the thigh bone) and when the EMTs put the leg back in it crushed his testicle....apparantly he screamed so loud he broke vocal chords.


To make it even WORSE... During another rugby game, a guy (Wayne Shelford) had his scrotum ripped open by a cleat and his testicle was hanging out. 

What did he do? Have the side medic stitch him back up and then WENT BACK OUT TO PLAY.

From the wikipedia article:
he was caught at the bottom of a rather aggressive ruck, and an errant French boot found its way into Shelford's groin, somehow ripping his scrotum and leaving one testicle hanging free. He also lost four teeth in the process. Incredibly, after discovering the injury to his scrotum, he calmly asked the physio to stitch up the tear and returned to the field before a blow to his head left him concussed. He was substituted and watched the remainder of the game from the grandstand where he witnessed the All Blacks lose 16–3. To this day Shelford has no memory of the game.[2]


AND to be on topic - I don't care for rodeos. I am well aware that not all of them cause injury to animal or human, but. It's not my thing. 

The worst I've seen (heard of firsthand) -My school has a rodeo every year, it's a huge event. Last year, there was a group talking about how one of the calves got roped around the neck and when the rider jumped off, the horse spooked and took off, dragging the calf behind it. It didn't make it. Another ended up getting trampled and broke a leg. The group thought it was hilarious, and the rider of the dragged calf didn't bother trying to catch his horse because 'he'll stop on his own eventually.' (Calf roping is one of those sports that I think is a bit inhumane, myself).

Different parts of rodeos score differently with me. Some I am very against. Some I am neutral towards. Overall, I wouldn't go to a rodeo, but in general will not look down on those who choose to.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

AlexS said:


> The foster parent in me says that a bad attitude gets a correction. Talk to the parents, and see if they can muck stalls for the next lesson. See how they will appreciate it next lesson.
> 
> Next time bad attitude, then they muck stalls and move grain bags. Then add in hauling hay, make it worse each time.
> 
> But of course the parents have to be ok with this, most are, I think.


These kids do need some serious discipline. I get really mad at the older one a lot because he's a little **** who never shuts up and has the "I already know everything I don't need to do this, it's boring!" Yet he can't even hold the reins right. We're getting there though. The younger one listens better but he's younger and not as capable, plus he whines when we have to brush the horses after the ride, which drives me insane because I let him ride MY personal horse for these lessons.

I did have a plan for the next one to haul grain and fix fences. See if they like the riding part after that...Though I'm still not convinced they'll take to riding.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I've taught a couple kids like that over the years. Rode because the parents forced it, not because they wanted to. Once in a while you get through to one, but usually you won't. I would be straight with the parents. Tell them the kids don't want to learn, and that it is a waste of their time and money for you to try to teach what they don't want to hear. If they don't shape up and try, then tell them to find another trainer. Your time is worth more than playing babysitter to ungrateful kids.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Quote from Shoebox:

To make it even WORSE... During another rugby game, a guy (Wayne Shelford) had his scrotum ripped open by a cleat and his testicle was hanging out. 

What did he do? Have the side medic stitch him back up and then WENT BACK OUT TO PLAY.

From the wikipedia article:
He was caught at the bottom of a rather aggressive ruck, and an errant French boot found its way into Shelford's groin, somehow ripping his scrotum and leaving one testicle hanging free. He also lost four teeth in the process. Incredibly, after discovering the injury to his scrotum, he calmly asked the physio to stitch up the tear and returned to the field before a blow to his head left him concussed. He was substituted and watched the remainder of the game from the grandstand where he witnessed the All Blacks lose 16–3. To this day Shelford has no memory of the game.


Shoebox those were the days where men were MEN!! You can see why a lot of us kiwis crack up laughing at the American football......they wear protection? What for? Crikey!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh, I don't think it's macho and manly to have body parts ripped and torn off, or to have teeth beaten out of one's head. That's stupid, especially when it's preventable.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Eh, I don't think it's macho and manly to have body parts ripped and torn off, or to have teeth beaten out of one's head. That's stupid, especially when it's preventable.


Haha this is not Rome anymore! :wink:


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Why do you feel the need to talk bad about rodeos? Why not talk about all the good things that happen at rodeos?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Because it's easier to list stereotypes, embellish and/or make up stories about how awful it is


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Just because extreme sports don't interest someone they have to bash it? Naw. There are better ways to spend ones time.

Does a mountain need to be skied down or climbed? Is bungee jumping going to cure cancer?

Miss Speed Racer -- you're comments bashing cowboys as a group that beats their wives and livestock was also offensive to me as well. Ignorance can hardly be an excuse for broad brush accusations. I am half-tempted to invite you to cow country, but not sure if I should impose such attitudes on my friends and co-workers.


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

There is evil in every sport, IMO if you love an animal you would not intentionally harm them. Clearly the videos from Shark and other web sites are of rodeos where they do not care for the animals safety. 

There are rodeos that do care very much for their animals and just like any other sport. 

There are a boat load of negative things about TB racing that could be brought up also.... 

Still I think horse tripping and the wild horse races are not necessary and should NOT be considered a sport.


BUT 
there are positives to all sports to and although I do not enjoy rodeos as much as others I do like pole bending and barrel racing. I've seen riders fall off and limp to check on their horse before making sure they are okay


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Who was bashing rodeo? I thought most people on here were sharing horror stories in a positive light.

I for one can talk about awful things I have seen in rodeo and not be bashing it. I love rodeo. I was raised in it after all. I have seen awful things though. Horses and bulls crushing riders in the chute, people being thrown into fences, one broken leg on a bull that had to be euthanized and drug away, a good friend having his face stepped on, a poor pick up horse gored in the belly...

It is certainly an extreme sport. Accidents happen on both sides.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

boots said:


> Just because extreme sports don't interest someone they have to bash it? Naw. There are better ways to spend ones time.
> 
> Does a mountain need to be skied down or climbed? Is bungee jumping going to cure cancer?
> 
> Miss Speed Racer -- you're comments bashing cowboys as a group that beats their wives and livestock was also offensive to me as well. Ignorance can hardly be an excuse for broad brush accusations. I am half-tempted to invite you to cow country, but not sure if I should impose such attitudes on my friends and co-workers.


I think 4horses made those comments about the wife beaters.....not Speed Racer.....


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually...in rereading, as I see it, in terms of this particular thread it seems that other than the few folks who appear to hold generalized and IMO somewhat one-sided/"relatively" unresearched opinions (at least, that was the manner they utilized in presenting their opinions about rodeo in this case)...it seems MOST on this thread have taken either a very moderate and non-negative overall view of rodeo, or, have taken a grotesque, testicular-heavy view of rodeo-related (& other sport related) HUMAN injuries (yes, and I openly take FULL RESPONSIBILITY for initiating that perspective on this thread! :hide hehe...

I've certainly seen HF, "What's the worst you've seen at...?" threads take a MUCH UGLIER, MUCH MORE BIASED and overall uneducated direction. Personally, I feel that while yes, the topic itself may have been initiated/presented in a manner that set up rodeos as "that BAAADDD SPORT!"; we nonetheless didn't "go there"...kudos to us for having matured somewhat, both as a forum and as a people, understanding exactly as others have said...all group activities in life have a good and bad connotation to them, depending upon whether you are the winner/loser, the advocate against the sport or the enthusiast enjoying the sport, etc... I think we rocked this thread from a super positive (overall) perspective if, again, not a bit overly male-genitalia-injury-heavy, thanks largely to the trend I began!! :0) 

I am a realist for certain, though simultaneously, a pretty 'durn positive gal, however, thus inclined to see such in issues whenever possible! Other posters may TEND TOWARD the consistently negative. Thus, that will always be their P.O.V. To each her own!:wink:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> I think 4horses made those comments about the wife beaters.....not Speed Racer.....


 You are correct. Thank you.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I certainly haven't seen what I consider to be bashing going on in this thread either, other than a stray post here or there. In fact the OP stated that she didn't want this to be a bashing thread, and that people were welcome to include other disciplines. Am I reading the same thread that those getting defensive are? Or did they read past the title before getting upset?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im thinking a certain few *DIDNT* read past the title... Or dont know the definition of bashing.:lol:


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Eh, I don't think it's macho and manly to have body parts ripped and torn off, or to have teeth beaten out of one's head. That's stupid, especially when it's preventable.


I guess you don't ride then. You could get hurt.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> I certainly haven't seen what I consider to be bashing going on in this thread either, other than a stray post here or there. In fact the OP stated that she didn't want this to be a bashing thread, and that people were welcome to include other disciplines. Am I reading the same thread that those getting defensive are? Or did they read past the title before getting upset?


There are quite a few ignorant , false and blatantly disrespectful comments toward cowboys and rodeo riders on this thread.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

So here's mine. I took a friend to s rodeo. He'd never been. Steer wrestling came up. It was a pretty amateur rodeo so the cowboy jumped over the steer nonintentionally. My friend starts clapping and says "yay! He cleared it!!" completely serious. I sunk into my seat in shame.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, least favorite? The guy with the Aussie dog and shep (halftime show). I love watching working dogs demo their skills, but was turned off when he put a monkey in a cowboy suit on the dog's back. I'm not a fan of monkeys and felt that it really cheapened the demonstration.

My favorite was a "sport" I only saw once as a kid...bull poker. 4 cowboys set up a card table and chairs in the middle of the arena and play cards. A bull is released into the arena and the last cowboy to stay in his seat wins. LOL. The bull just pranced into the arena, let us admire him, then started picking off the cowboys one by one. No one got hurt and it was rather funny to watch. I wish they still did that one. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love bull poker!!! At our hometown rodeo they built a four person bull teeter totter... hehe you were pitted against the person opposite you to stay in the air and get high enough to steer clear of the bull.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

palogal said:


> I guess you don't ride then. You could get hurt.


She was referring to my rugby comment......not riding.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Again, thank you everyone for not bashing.
Personally, I think when a negative/bashing comment shows up that it is probably best to try and ignore it. Because, if it isn't, it usually leads to more bashing and other negativities. A number of posts end up having to be closed or removed because of it.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> She was referring to my rugby comment......not riding.


Just wanted to say I like your signature. In my own experience I've found that to be all too true


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Honeysuga said:


> I love bull poker!!! At our hometown rodeo they built a four person bull teeter totter... hehe you were pitted against the person opposite you to stay in the air and get high enough to steer clear of the bull.


Pretty good watching! 
But it's even better when they use those small, quick Mexican bred bulls.:twisted:
I _think_ Cotton Rosser started Bull Poker and the Teeter Totter if I remember right.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope I didn't come across as bashing! Rodeos aren't my cup of tea, for my own reasons, but I wasn't trying to bash them. Simply share an opinion, and a story. Sorry if I did, I didn't mean to 

I've seen the bull teeter totter one on tv- I admit, it's one I somewhat enjoyed watching! (I secretly cheer on the bull.... shhhhh.....)


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Just wanted to say I like your signature. In my own experience I've found that to be all too true



Haha thanks!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the score humans 0 animals 1


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

i been to one rodeo..saw a horse get gored by a bull..and the rider stayed on it and kept going dispite the chest wound..after that..i stopped going to rodeos and i no longer support them..i still have nightmares over it


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmm, is it odd that I like the second 
horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Geesh- No one read my post very well. I said that in general, the "cowboys" I've met around here tend to have no horse sense, talk down to women, and are generally not enjoyable to be around. I didn't say ALL cowboys were "wife beaters", just the ones I've met around here tend to be very disagreeable and unpleasant towards women. Maybe it is just the people in this area, but when they start talking about burning their horse's noise with a lighter for being nippy... Or I see them sawing their horse's mouth off with a huge bit, or beating the daylights out of their horse it isn't going to make me or anyone else think very highly of them! 

Or telling me how much they would like to "break" my mare for me, even though it was her first time off the farm as a long yearling and they were shooting their guns off and scaring the daylights out of her. A little warning would have been nice before the guns went off! I got the mare 2 months before that (untouched, unweaned, skinny). She was progressing great, without any help from them. There is a reason I choose to avoid those types of people. 

Both ex-bronco's that were rescued (one by me, and one by my instructor) had severe issues. The one mare my instructor had, you couldn't even mount without her throwing a tantrum- we tried putting a stuffed animal on her back and even that was enough to cause her to go ballistic bucking. After months my instructor gave up and sent her to a broodmare farm. My instructor retrained racehorses for a living, so she was more than qualified to handle a "problem horse". The mare I had, I worked with for over a year before I gave her to a rescue. You could get on her, but she would blow up out of the blue and buck until you came off. I know exactly where she came from (it was on her papers) so there is no doubt that she was bucked. I suspect someone beat her really bad as well based on her other behaviors and fear of men. 

Most people are not going to want to re-train a bucking horse into a riding horse and risk getting hurt. Not with all the free 2 yr old's out there. 

I'm sure large rodeo events are more regulated and the livestock well treated. I just don't see much of that around here. The places (and some of the people) around here are what gives rodeo's a bad name. 

Frankly I am tired of seeing the abuse. If it was just one event, that would be one thing... But I've seen it more times than I can count.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

4horses said:


> Geesh- No one read my post very well. I said that in general, the "cowboys" I've met around here tend to have no horse sense, talk down to women, and are generally not enjoyable to be around. I didn't say ALL cowboys were "wife beaters", just the ones I've met around here tend to be very disagreeable and unpleasant towards women. Maybe it is just the people in this area, but when they start talking about burning their horse's noise with a lighter for being nippy... Or I see them sawing their horse's mouth off with a huge bit, or beating the daylights out of their horse it isn't going to make me or anyone else think very highly of them!
> 
> Or telling me how much they would like to "break" my mare for me, even though it was her first time off the farm as a long yearling and they were shooting their guns off and scaring the daylights out of her. A little warning would have been nice before the guns went off! I got the mare 2 months before that (untouched, unweaned, skinny). She was progressing great, without any help from them. There is a reason I choose to avoid those types of people.
> 
> ...


Maybe we all did read your post wrong. But I'll admit, even I saw it the same way as everyone else did.
And no not all cowboys are like that. Most horse folk I know of aren't like that. I've only known one like that, the worst he would do to people is swear a LOT, and tell his spouse women shouldn't ride. The worst I've heard him do with a horse is repeatedly pull it's legs out from under it, then whip it till it got up. I just prefer not to have anything to do with him.
But as for rodeos, there are some good ones and some bad ones. And as stated before, not all broncs come out of it bad.

And in my personal opinion, I think saying people don't want to train a bucking horse into a riding horse is the same as saying people don't want to train a racehorse into a riding horse for fear of the horse taking odd and becoming a freight train with them. I don't know about where you are, but around almost every city here there are rescues that largely consist of ex racehorses. Usually the ones that aren't being sold as riding horses are ones with physical issues. And I know a lot of people (myself included) who would take on a ex racehorse/bronc to give them a new and happy life.
I am not saying this to say that you're wrong, I'm just trying to clarify


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha thanks!!


Your welcome


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

4horses said:


> Geesh- No one read my post very well. I said that in general, the "cowboys" I've met around here tend to have no horse sense, talk down to women, and are generally not enjoyable to be around. I didn't say ALL cowboys were "wife beaters", just the ones I've met around here tend to be very disagreeable and unpleasant towards women. Maybe it is just the people in this area, but when they start talking about burning their horse's noise with a lighter for being nippy... Or I see them sawing their horse's mouth off with a huge bit, or beating the daylights out of their horse it isn't going to make me or anyone else think very highly of them!
> 
> Or telling me how much they would like to "break" my mare for me, even though it was her first time off the farm as a long yearling and they were shooting their guns off and scaring the daylights out of her. A little warning would have been nice before the guns went off! I got the mare 2 months before that (untouched, unweaned, skinny). She was progressing great, without any help from them. There is a reason I choose to avoid those types of people.
> 
> ...



I did read your post. It was completely ignorant and very disrespectful.


----------

